# Mosquito this morning.



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

This is not a fishing report but a huge complaint about what goes on during a tourney out there. ..
Decided to go out this morning for some top/water action. Went to the causeway public launch only to find a tournament launching. Pulled into a parking space to let them all launch and go and watched every expensive big bass boat run and form without a single light, running or all around white. It was 6:30 and still dark. My hair stood up on my neck and should have called watercraft and formed a complaint. The kicker of the day was when I moved back up the bank to re-fish that bank there were 4 tourney boats I passed all fishing close to a guy waving a distress flag almost on the bank, not a one went to help him. There were 4 more just passed him up the bank that didn't respond either...???????? what the hell is wrong with you idiots out there leaving this guy without help..??? I immediately went to his aid not knowing what was wrong. This guy could have had a serious health issue going on and not a one gave a dam enough to check on him. Are these clubs so stupid as to pass a boater in danger or distress and continue fishing their GD tournament?? I wish every one of them a serious case of jock itch or worse for not checking on him. 
The next time I see any bass boats launching without lights Watercraft is getting a quick call. 

Ok off my box now.. this really eats at me.. sorry.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe this?









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

"SPORTSMEN"


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree ,most are just show boating. thanks for helping the guy out. may your next fish break the scales.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

never said what the problem was? is he ok?


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I thought it was the law. That if you see someone in distress you must help immediately ?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

dwmikemx said:


> I thought it was the law. That if you see someone in distress you must help immediately ?


Seems "Some People" are above the lights on boats when dark, and the "Good Samaritan" Laws!(I bet they took off at higher than "idle speed" when dark, another boating regulation!)
Also, "don't pass close to anchored or drift fishing smaller craft at high speed!"(One of the reasons I don't carry concealed!)


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yeah! It's all about the fish. I know that I am going to get bashed by this. A big majority of the people in these clubs, are in debt up their wazoo. I have known quite a few that have been caught up in this and went nearly broke, or totally broke. I'm not trying to start any arguments. I have been on the water during a few tournaments. Let's just say My experience has left a bitter taste in my craw. Had a fellow employee that thought he was KVD, and then some! He's a very good liar,cheat, and despicable character. Anybody that thinks it's ok to blow off some one in distress during a tournament is just an exact example of what is wrong with being all about themselves, and their stats, points, positions and whatever! Go AmWay! Same thing, BTW. If I am wrong then so be it! And if have stepped on your toes, I apologize. I too, was almost lured into this money pit. Helping someone with a visible distress signal is being a good person Period. Besides, I believe its the law. And ignorance is not an excuse for not being polite.


----------



## Bman1105 (Apr 24, 2019)

Was out Saturday afternoon on mosquito and some of the bass boats that were out there that day fly right by you so close it almost tips the boat! Cant stand some of these asshats!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> This is not a fishing report but a huge complaint about what goes on during a tourney out there. ..
> Decided to go out this morning for some top/water action. Went to the causeway public launch only to find a tournament launching. Pulled into a parking space to let them all launch and go and watched every expensive big bass boat run and form without a single light, running or all around white. It was 6:30 and still dark. My hair stood up on my neck and should have called watercraft and formed a complaint. The kicker of the day was when I moved back up the bank to re-fish that bank there were 4 tourney boats I passed all fishing close to a guy waving a distress flag almost on the bank, not a one went to help him. There were 4 more just passed him up the bank that didn't respond either...???????? what the hell is wrong with you idiots out there leaving this guy without help..??? I immediately went to his aid not knowing what was wrong. This guy could have had a serious health issue going on and not a one gave a dam enough to check on him. Are these clubs so stupid as to pass a boater in danger or distress and continue fishing their GD tournament?? I wish every one of them a serious case of jock itch or worse for not checking on him.
> The next time I see any bass boats launching without lights Watercraft is getting a quick call.
> 
> Ok off my box now.. this really eats at me.. sorry.


Let me tell you guy's about Don (Popspastime).We met a few year's back at a Cleveland ramp and have been friend's ever since.A very sharing and caring sportsman with every true sense of the word.I'm not surprised one bit by his quick re-action's to the distress flag,him being a retired charter boat captain.NO DOUBT that those tourney guy's were ignorant in ignoring the distress flag but I believe whole heartedly that the "BIG MAN" upstairs sent the right person over there to help that fisherman out.I know that if I ever needed help I would be VERY happy to have you answer the call.Your a GREAT GUY Don!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Joe, it's just the right thing to do.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I just have to pile on regarding bass tournaments in general. I took the grandkids out for a Sunday morning boat ride two weeks ago. Launched at this same ramp. Didn't realize a tournament had launched from there as well. Only one ramp open. Bad luck on my part to try and get off the lake at the same time as the tournament ended. What a mess. 20 boats trying to pull out of one ramp at one time. Waited an hour to get off the water. Should use some common sense and put in down on the south end where the ramps can handle the traffic. Reminded me why I try and avoid weekend boating!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm so glad I wear waders these days. I've had my own experiences with these numb skulls when I was a boat owner. In my idealistic mind fishing is supposed to be about getting back to nature, to be peaceful and quiet, not competitive. I will say that I was trolling at Mosquito once and I had one of these Aqua Jockeys open up and blow by me close enough where I had to grab the side of the boat fearing that I was turning over. They may not all be like this clown but that was enough to send me back to Pymatuning and its restricted HP.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

As with anything, a few bad apples....jet ski's, sail boats, wake boarders we can't all be perfect walleye fisherman









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,m for stopping tournies,


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

was getting ready to launch at leesville early one Sat. morning a few years back when a lady with a clipboard came over and asked if I was fishing the tournament. I told her no just fishing and she got all huffy and grumbled something about taking up all HER parking spots. before I could tell her it's a public ramp she turned around and stormed off. haven't thought much of tournaments since then


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I would love to offer rebuttals, but I am enjoying this bitch fest too much. I was out there both saturday and sunday. really wasn't that bad. only issues I had was almost getting hit by 3 walleye/ panfish guys who blew right in on me. pretty sure 2 werent paying attention and one didnt care. not sure but i think they were drinking.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Popspastime said:


> Decided to go out this morning for some top/water action. Went to the causeway public launch only to find a tournament launching. Pulled into a parking space to let them all launch and go and watched every expensive big bass boat run and form without a single light, running or all around white. It was 6:30 and still dark.


Pops. Glad you were there to help and hope they were all right. Good job. I've helped two on mosquito this year. Not medical just tows. Funny you said that about running with no lights and still dark. I sleep on the boat most weekends and noticed the same thing. Not all the tournament guys, but enough. Especially as the daylight hours are getting shorter. Usually anchor midway between causeway & Southend marina. Wake up, start the coffee maker. Wait for the roar of motors, sometimes from both launches. Pour coffee. The roar gets louder and two minutes later there all in there honey holes. Now I can pull anchor and start fishing. Dangerous, but comical in some ways.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*"Are these clubs so stupid as to pass a boater in danger or distress and continue fishing their GD tournament?? I wish every one of them a serious case of jock itch or worse for not checking on him. 
The next time I see any bass boats launching without lights Watercraft is getting a quick call."*

OMG,,, I love it!
A while back, I was offered a seat on one of those 'flying garbage can lids'! The owner, aka PRO, said that he would take me out & show ME how to catch spawning, rolling eyes!
He FIRED UP the 200hp,,,, then he'd run to this spot,,, then fire up again & run to that next spot! YadayadaYA,,,,, over & Over,,,, spooking all of the rolling eyes out of the shallows!
NOTHING!????? Geee, I wonder why? 
Maybe it was his 3' wakes hitting & making mud all along the shoreline? 

I kinda threw my pole down & quit, AFTER he almost knocked 3 waders off of their feet!

After 'I' nicely apologized to those waders, & then pitched a bitch at him, he said something like,
'those waders shouldn't be out there that far'!
WT',,, We were up the N end,,, in a NO WAKE AREA!!!????




bountyhunter said:


> I,m for stopping tournies,



LOL,,, Like I said before,,, (They're allowed to play too,,, I guess.!?)
BUT,,, MAYBE,,,,
Divide the lake into 4-6 or even 10 LL sections, where THEY draw for that single area,,,,,
When/ AFTER they fly 70mph to that specific spot,,,, *then it's trolling motors ONLY! Till the tourney is over.*
*No more,,,,, 20 bass boats flying into a cove, as 20 bass boats are FLYING OUT! Over & Over, 20 times OVER again!???? :<(*

 (with poor-ol'- me anchored on my shallow water snag, right in the center of it all! 


THANKS POPS,,,, for letting US vent, again! ;>)


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

"eyebanged"...that is a new one. Will certainly remember that gem!

I have posted my share of tourney complaints. My biggest one is those guys doing 70 mph before the sun comes up and running with no lights (except for the glow of their 15" sonar displays).

Fortunately, Berlin has several ramps to chose from. Now that the campground launch is free, every time I pull into Bonner and see a tourney, I immediately turn around and head to the camp ramp.

This thread reminded me of a meme that I posted on here several years ago. I think it is time to post it again:


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well there not going to go away ,so maybe we could help them a bit,say they can only fish the north side of the lake, next time the south. [if we got lucky they,d run over each other]


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Despicable. Tournaments sure aren't fun to share ramps or waters with but they are a fact of life we have to live with, I guess. There are a lot of good guys but they sure do draw the crazies disproportionately too.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> "eyebanged"...that is a new one. Will certainly remember that gem!
> 
> I have posted my share of tourney complaints. My biggest one is those guys doing 70 mph before the sun comes up and running with no lights (except for the glow of their 15" sonar displays).
> 
> ...


I remember a tine...on Berlin ....one of my secret humps....I was catching nice bass....as the tournament fisherman buzzed by in the main channel on to their next spot.....they didnt know about offshore structure.. .their loss, my gain!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, i really didn't know you guys hated me so much. I hope you guys understand that this argument really goes both ways. 
Here are my complaints about non bass fishermen/"tournament fishermen"/ "sparkle rocket owning d bags"
1. non tournament anglers are slow to load their boats and don't know how to use a courtesy dock. They don't care about anyone but themselves
2. They are meat hunters and decimate fish populations, regardless of species.
3. The anchor and troll in the channels of a lake and complain when people have to navigate a boat in deeper than 7 foot of water ( i know, crazy right) 
4. They complain when people go fast, which displaces less water and creates less wake, but also complain when they go slow and create a wake.
5. They pay zero attention to their surroundings when trolling and actually looking BEHIND them instead of where their boat is headed. I can't tell you how many times I have had to yell at someone before a walleye guy almost ran into me. 
6. They don't respect shore anglers wading in the spring and move right on to shallow rocky areas to fish and then muddy the water all up (see this goes both ways) 
7. They fish at night and turn off navigational lights because of the bugs and complain when people don't see them fishing there
8. They drift 5 feet from your boat while you fish off shore because "they own the water"
9. They threaten to blockade launch ramps instead of letting others equally enjoy a lake
10. They threaten to shoot/ throw rocks/ cast weighted treble hooks ect at anyone who is "too close" ( i can never, ever, remember any bass fisherman saying this about any other fishermen)
11. They drink alcohol, throw bait containers, leave trash all over (can't seem to remember any bass guys doing that)

I could go on any on, but it is important to remember... One or two guys make a group look bad, communication is key, if you are fishing an area, ask nicely for a little space, everyone has different limitations and many bass guys are used to fishing close to one another and sharing water without going on the internet and crying like a child about it, we care equally about our natural resources and do just as much to preserve it, fishing techniques vary from species to species, just because you don't do it or understand doesn't mean it doesn't work.



Zanderis said:


> I remember a tine...on Berlin ....one of my secret humps....I was catching nice bass....as the tournament fisherman buzzed by in the main channel on to their next spot.....they didnt know about offshore structure.. .their loss, my gain!!!


Zander, I know it's easy to pile on, but maybe those tournament guys didn't want to crowd you. It's a shame to think that people are oblivious and pile on rather than see the good in people and assume they just didn't want to encroach.

Have a great day and feel free to personally attack me as much as you want rather than being introspective. I have thick skin and It's not my first time on the interwebs or my first time trolling on OGF. Been doing it day 1!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Man, i really didn't know you guys hated me so much. I hope you guys understand that this argument really goes both ways.


I'll bet if you tally the number of complaints found on this site, the "lake lice" that you are referring to (the littering, hot dogging, booze drinking d-bags) are lamented in these forums way more than you tourney guys, so don't get the panties in too much of a bunch.

I mean lets face it....when grabbing a six pack and a lawn chair and taking it to your local ramp for some "entertainment", you probably aren't being amused by the tourney jockeys. So there's that...


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I agree with most everything said .I really dont have a problem with the tournaments. Its public lake we all have to share it. My problem is the disregard for common sense and boating laws during them. I know its not just those guys the pleasure boater jet skis even average Joe in his john boat. I think the dow should start pressing the club's to police themselves. It is your event that adding the traffic to the lake.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

This is one of the problems, on this site, on the water, and in general. Many of your complaints are unfounded. A quick reference to the Ohio boat operators guide will show that many of your complaints are just that, complaints. No laws are broken. The tournaments are not released before safe navigable light ( although they may have been sitting at the ramp idle with out the lights, I can not attest as we didn't launch until safe light). The boats are not causing any safety concerns by being on plane, and most of the complaints I have heard are simply based on opinion, so before you organize the next tournament lynch mob, make sure you come with some actual laws being broken by a majority and not just one or two people. If you would like to reference the ohio boating laws I added a link for you.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-7-ohio-operating-laws


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree with Brian87 - some of the tournament folks (clubs/organizers/participants etc.) really do themselves a disservice when they don't emphasize following common courtesy and enforce following all applicable laws. Same as when they move in and take over a launch area with little regard for the regular load of people using the area.

We've all dealt with our share of frustrations by ALL type of boaters, and ALL of us are guilty of a boneheaded move from time to time, but when a group of 10 to 100+ boats inundate an area the few "bad apples" of the group are going to leave a bad taste in the mouth of average Joe. For whatever reason, I remember the time that a tournament boat ran full speed 30' behind our drifting boat instead of going around a small (5-6 boat) pack of boats, when I was kayak fishing an area and had to constantly deal with bass boats flying in mere feet from me to fish the area I was fishing, and the time (this summer) when the public launch ramp car parking area (that I needed so as to not block a trailer spot) was blocked off by a truck and boat setup to register the tournament boats....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a little Love for you all. Do some searching and try and figure out who the real enemy is...

http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> This is one of the problems, on this site, on the water, and in general. Many of your complaints are unfounded. A quick reference to the Ohio boat operators guide will show that many of your complaints are just that, complaints. No laws are broken. The tournaments are not released before safe navigable light ( although they may have been sitting at the ramp idle with out the lights, I can not attest as we didn't launch until safe light). The boats are not causing any safety concerns by being on plane, and most of the complaints I have heard are simply based on opinion, so before you organize the next tournament lynch mob, make sure you come with some actual laws being broken by a majority and not just one or two people. If you would like to reference the ohio boating laws I added a link for you.
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-7-ohio-operating-laws


You better get up on your laws johnboy.. Sunrise to sunset.. THAT is the LAW.. If your sitting in your boat away from a dock YOU ARE REQUIRED an all around white light when MADE FAST...THAT IS THE LAW.. You are UNDER WAY and NOT at ANCHOR floating around off the hook...YOU ARE REQUIRED RUNNING LIGHTS...THAT IS THE LAW.., You are UNDERWAY. Read the facts about Underway before making comments that are false as hell.. This is about Safety.. NOT your bass club. Maybe you need to take a boaters coarse to learn these things. Then a poor boater is drifting to shore and none of the Bass club boats went to his aid.. What if he had a heart attack..? something serious? THIS IS WHAT this post is about..SAFETY..! Learn it.. use it.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> The tournaments are not released before safe navigable light


That is actually false. 

I have personally witnessed it. Tourney boats released at full throttle well before sunrise with no lights. In fact, I actually posted it to this forum, from my boat, one of the mornings that it happened to me. See this:

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/berlin-sun-morn-bass-tourney.285724/

Let me tell you, it is very unnerving hearing 200+ horses speeding at you in the dark with no lights. I did not appreciate it and I called the club out for it.

Speak for your club, not for all.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

calm down poopspastime! no need for interweb yelling like that! you may give yourself a heart attack. Look, I have helped a few distressed boaters and check on a few that were fine. The same with everyone I know. If people were passing them, I can't really speak for what they did or didn't see or what they ignored or actually didn't see. But, good for you for helping. You saw them and acted. Here is a big internet pat on the back that you are looking for and well deserve. Like I said, I know ohio boating laws. you must not have read my post when I said I didn't launch till navigable light. 
Just curious, did you almost hit someone with no lights on? because I know none of the bass boats ( with or without lights) hit anyone...

Also curious, what ramp did you use and what time did you leave the ramp and on which day? I had a few people roll up on me and were very un-curtious ( I normally don't go to the internet to complain and I just had a great idea for angry motorists to complain on the internet as well!), I was just hoping it wasn't you that was showing any poor sportsmanship out there.

Have a blessed day and I will continue to pray for you all.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

louisvillefisherman said:


> That is actually false.
> 
> I have personally witnessed it. Tourney boats released at full throttle well before sunrise with no lights. In fact, I actually posted it to this forum, from my boat, one of the mornings that it happened to me. See this:
> 
> ...


As long as you have your lights on you are safe! All joking aside, you honestly didnt feel safe? I fish out of a smaller aluminum boat with a 20hp and motor and have never felt afraid for my safety with the exception of a strong north wind at pymatuning.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> As long as you have your lights on you are safe! All joking aside, you honestly didnt feel safe? I fish out of a smaller aluminum boat with a 20hp and motor and have never felt afraid for my safety with the exception of a strong north wind at pymatuning.


I am glad you told us a few posts ago about your thick skin, because I am about to rub it the wrong way.

Your callous attitude about safety on the water only supports the notion that you, as a boater and a tourney participant, do not respect the desire for safety and well being of others. It is made very clear in the quoted post above.

Your comments seem somewhat condescending. 

Congrats. You are a man of steel nerves, unafraid of anything but some wind. But how does that take away from others concerns for safety?

Do you know who Brian Cuppett is?

He is the Outdoorsman, Mentor, Husband, & Father who was tragically killed on Berlin Lake on May 18th, 2015 by a guy who's attitude, when he appeared in court to answer the charges of negligent homicide, sounded a lot like yours.

So perhaps you should reconsider your cavalier mindset and take safety, and others respect for it a little more serious. This is not a game.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> calm down poopspastime! no need for interweb yelling like that! you may give yourself a heart attack. Look, I have helped a few distressed boaters and check on a few that were fine. The same with everyone I know. If people were passing them, I can't really speak for what they did or didn't see or what they ignored or actually didn't see. But, good for you for helping. You saw them and acted. Here is a big internet pat on the back that you are looking for and well deserve. Like I said, I know ohio boating laws. you must not have read my post when I said I didn't launch till navigable light.
> Just curious, did you almost hit someone with no lights on? because I know none of the bass boats ( with or without lights) hit anyone...
> 
> Also curious, what ramp did you use and what time did you leave the ramp and on which day? I had a few people roll up on me and were very un-curtious ( I normally don't go to the internet to complain and I just had a great idea for angry motorists to complain on the internet as well!), I was just hoping it wasn't you that was showing any poor sportsmanship out there.
> ...


You really need to re-read my posts word for word again.. if you can, so you can try to understand the content. Revisit the laws as well, you don't know them well enough yet.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Why would you run a tournament out of a one lane public ramp. No regard for the rest of the public looking to use that ramp that's why. A busy ramp is to be expected at times but when it is due to every boat in the area trying to pull out at once due to a tournament it shows a lack of courtesy when there are other options. South end has numerous ramps at the state launch. I know that is where others can go as well. Just saying it is poor planning or just plain don't care not sure which.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

And... that event wasn't entered like it should have been.,, I called to find out. Next time, no lights, phone call and OH numbers, done playing with this.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am glad you told us a few posts ago about your thick skin, because I am about to rub it the wrong way.
> 
> Your callous attitude about safety on the water only supports the notion that you, as a boater and a tourney participant, do not respect the desire for safety and well being of others. It is made very clear in the quoted post above.
> 
> ...


That was ruled a negligent homicide because the person who hit the deceased boater was 1. drinking, 2. fled the scene, and 3. was running over the posted speed after dark.
He was not fishing, he was not a tournament angler, and it was not determined if he had running lights on. While this was both tragic and completely avoidable, you are comparing apples and oranges. I am plenty versed with boating laws. In fact, if I have questions I plug them into to the old googler and find them out or have contacted local officials.

I do want to clear this up. I was not at the ramp in question on any days this weekend. I know boating laws and did not break any and do my best not to ever as my record with watercraft would show. I simply can not sit here and listen to a bunch of people crying on a website about what the belief is right and wrong. Cudos to pops for contacting watercraft and the state parks (I assume this because one gives ramp permits and the other would handle boating safety.) At least if he is going to complain on the internet he made the proper calls to stand behind his complaints.

It's been a while since I have been threatened of being banned and I do enjoy a lot of the older members so I will conclude with this, don't just look at a single group of people who have a small percentage of individuals who upset you. take that energy and make yourselves better. I think some guy named Jesus mentioned about those without sin casting the first stone.

Here is another nice link for those that need a new profession http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/news/post/odnr-to-offer-natural-resources-officer-training-academy


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Why would you run a tournament out of a one lane public ramp. No regard for the rest of the public looking to use that ramp that's why. A busy ramp is to be expected at times but when it is due to every boat in the area trying to pull out at once due to a tournament it shows a lack of courtesy when there are other options. South end has numerous ramps at the state launch. I know that is where others can go as well. Just saying it is poor planning or just plain don't care not sure which.


I don't know the exact number of boats, but guess would have been less than 10 went out from this ramp.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Not all anglers are bad,ignorant, or senseless. Just a few idiot's are enough to upset people. Kayaks, fast boats, you name it, and they will be there. Just as a few that trash the shoreline because they just don't care. I try my best to be polite to everyone. However as with any one, being a jerk is how some get their kicks. I have nothing against tournaments, usually I am not on the water when they are. My experience with them was a long time ago. There were clubs every where, unfortunately the few that I was involved with, turned into something like a pissing contest. Lack of structure, fighting for control (some physical).and being banned by the state.back then safety was the last thing that was thought of. When the clubs began cleaning up, and making sure safety was #1, along came the expenses necessary to keep up with the costs of live wells, and insurance. I had a family and a job, tournaments weren't going to pay the bills or the time off work. It's even more expensive now, and probably will cost more in the future. Good luck, however you fish. Just be safe. PS. This is a site for sharing and meeting or making friends, and learning. Some times people vent or rant. But that shouldn't mean that we can't get over it and get along.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> He was not fishing, he was not a tournament angler, and it was not determined if he had running lights on.


Factually incorrect.

I watched every minute of that trial. I heard from every expert witness and eyewitness. Hell, I was even interviewed live on CourtTV about the situation. Brian DID have his lights on. The witnesses on shore said so, and the forensic expert brought in by the prosecution also testified that he had his light on based on their analysis of the of the now wrecked light itself.

You are correct that the doctor was drunk. He was also distracted (using phone and texting wife at the moment the accident happened). So you cannot tell us that as long as you have your light on you are safe. It was dark and the doctor had his boat ON PLANE, just like the original complaint and the post that I made in 2015.

The apple of which you consider an orange is that you said "if you have your light on you are safe". I simply reminded you, that by all accounts, accidents happen when people do not take safety seriously, ie: the drunken doctor.

So you are darned tootin' I get concerned out on the water when "d-bags" (your word) run around the lake with a complete lack of respect for the law. For you to question whether or not I have ever felt unsafe when a boat is on plane, in the dark, with no lights, heading for me at full speed is arrogant and reflects upon your lack of concern for the safety of yourself, and likely others on the lake around you.

And for the record, I have not called for your banning. You are welcome to your opinion, as much as I may disagree with it.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> I don't know the exact number of boats, but guess would have been less than 10 went out from this ramp.


The date I am speaking of was 9/15 and it would have been closer to 30 boats or more that day.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not all fishing tournaments deserve a black eye or getting painted with a broad brush like they have here in this thread. I fished tournaments for a couple years on inland lakes and it was a great experience. Every last club member was a hardworking, salt of the earth type of guy that OGF membership is full of. They cared deeply about the resource and were always willing to help others. One needs to look no farther than OGF's own wildly successful HawgFest tournaments to see the fun and camaraderie that was had by many.

As far as helping other boats in distress, most clubs have a strict "no contact" rule with other boats.

Tournament anglers have brought many advances to fishing and equipment, and I would venture to bet that many of us have watched a television fishing show many times who's host got started in or fished tournaments. Knuckleheads are among tourney or non tourney anglers...like everything else.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Factually incorrect.
> 
> I watched every minute of that trial. I heard from every expert witness and eyewitness. Hell, I was even interviewed live on CourtTV about the accident. Brian DID have his lights on. The witnesses on shore said so, and the forensic expert brought in by the prosecution also testified that he had his light on based on their analysis of the of the now wrecked light itself.
> 
> ...


Maybe you misunderstood. I am not on the doctors side. I was referencing the doctors actions, not the victims. I was aware that the victim had his light on. I read everything you posted plus some. I was a horrific event and still makes me sad. Your post actually does a really good job of validating my points. The doctor who hit the boat was doing all the things that tournament anglers don't do. And thats fine, I'm not here to stick up for the people that are breaking laws, I only said that the tournaments I fished started at safe light. And it doesn't make me arrogant if I feel safe fishing. I have my lights on, I can see where the boat is coming from and tend not to be in the middle of the lake during high traffic times. It is very as-sumptuous to think a person can not be more prepared for what is coming. you may think I'm an idiot, but its unfair to jump to conclusions about how I operate a boat because I stick up for law abiding boats that people continually take exception to. 

I think that the moral of the story is that some anglers on here are just angry and intolerant. It proves my point when people post they have iron ore pellets/rocks/weights/ guns/ hand grenades/ rocket launchers/ codes to the missile defense system ect. 

I am sure I will see plenty of you at berlin and mosquito this fall. Be safe and good luck...


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Your post actually does a really good job of validating my points. The doctor who hit the boat was doing all the things that tournament anglers don't do.


Did you skip over the MAIN point that the tournament anglers (both in this original post, and mine in 2015) were running on plane, in the dark, with no lights?

You admitted you were not there for those events so why such a strong defense of something you were not privy to?

My beef is not with tourney guys. I already stated that when I see them i simply go to a different ramp.

Do not run in low light without the LEGALLY required lighting. Do not run your boat above idle speed (or 10 mph depending on local regs (ie: Berlin after dusk) in low light. It is the law.

There should not be any argument to these points, and no defense of those who do it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you were not the original poster or even the one who piled on with other non legal issues. You simply are fighting a crusade and found someone to fight with. I only posted a rebuttal that not all tournament fishermen are bad and those that don't fish tournaments break as many rules, both un written and written. I have never said you were incorrect with anything you have seen, but a lot of the issues people have are with perception, not actual laws. 
I do want to add a question, Have you ever broken a traffic law (speeding, rolling stop, a light being out, illegal turn on red, not having you lights on at a proper time, accidentally hitting on coming traffic with high beams, ect) these laws are the same as boating laws, not more, not less. They are in place to protect everyone. Unless you can say you have not broken one of these, you are as guilty as the next guy and it's really hard for me to sit here and listen to people spout holier than thou attitudes when they can't even get themselves right. But, I said before, I have thick skin and work to become a better person daily. There are plenty of others that should do the same rather than persecuting another group of sportsmen on a public forum. Keep fighting the good fight and I will continue to become a better person and offer advice on a personal level rather than point out others short comings online.

I love you all and really do appreciate the 99% positive posts. stay safe, we are lucky to live in a state where nearly all boating accidents are self inflicted rather than the tragedy that was mentioned above which happens much more frequently on larger lakes with much bigger boats and much more drinking.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Lewis said:


> As far as helping other boats in distress, most clubs have a strict "no contact" rule with other boats.


Are you arguing it is ok for a tournament angler to ignore another boater in distress out of fear of tournament disqualification? I find that "excuse" to be completely ridiculous! A person's safety should ALWAYS take priority over a fishing tournament - I don't care whether it is the Bass Masters Classic or a local $500 purse tourney. We both understand why there are "no contact" rules - and it is absolutely not to deter tournament anglers from stopping to help another boater in distress.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> I only posted a rebuttal that not all tournament fishermen are bad and those that don't fish tournaments break as many rules, both un written and written. I have never said you were incorrect with anything you have seen, but a lot of the issues people have are with perception, not actual laws.


See your post #29 where you did that very thing and I corrected you.

This horse is dead. You are welcome.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, you got triggered over that? I am pretty sure I was still trolling at that point. But, yeah, the tournaments I have fished still don't leave till safe light or we have running lights on. 
I'll let you pick, what do you want beat the horse with? I usually choose a bat, but hammers work well too! and I truly appreciate the 3 days of entertainment this has brought me.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

